

The inevitable consequences of economic growth - rollthehard6
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/may/27/if-we-cant-change-economic-system-our-number-is-up

======
001sky
The carbon economy really post-dates the Adam Smith and the Steam Engine, ca
1776-1781, respectively. The article is quite interesting, but the ending is
simply a predictable rant against climate change/global warming. Which is not
really interesting. The more interesting direction would have been a social
critique of hedonic adaptation, social competition, the red-queen effect, and
the similar incentive issues both within and adjacent to market economics
(which recognizes wealth becomes a proxy for mate selection; and the
hierarchical nature of society force-ranks all contestants playing the game).

